# New Raceway In Bayonne Nj



## rabbitracing (Apr 13, 2009)

THERE IS A NEW RACEWAY IN BAYONNE NJ THEY RACE MAGNET CARS ON A VERY NICE MAXXTRAX TRACK IT IS 5X18 WITH HIGH RAIL. GO TO www.pastimehm.com OR CALL AND ASK FOR VINNIE AT 201 823 4005
THEY ALSO DO BIRTHDAY

MON-FRI 11-7 SAT 11-5 SUN 11-4

THANKS


----------



## rabbitracing (Apr 13, 2009)

i will post the pictures


----------

